# Rapid reduction in glucose reading after exercise?



## Transistor (Aug 1, 2022)

I accidentally drank a glass of Lidl's regular cola, realised it an hour later before I sat down for lunch, did a glucose prick test and got a reading of 8.1 mmol/mol. (Normally I'd be around 6.) I are my lunch (lamb chop and oven roasted vegetables) and cycled 16 km in the following 90 minutes. I tested again and got a reading of 5.4.

Does that seem like a reasonable result for what was moderate exercise? I was surprised I had reduced it that much.


----------



## travellor (Aug 1, 2022)

Transistor said:


> I accidentally drank a glass of Lidl's regular cola, realised it an hour later before I sat down for lunch, did a glucose prick test and got a reading of 8.1 mmol/mol. (Normally I'd be around 6.) I are my lunch (lamb chop and oven roasted vegetables) and cycled 16 km in the following 90 minutes. I tested again and got a reading of 5.4.
> 
> Does that seem like a reasonable result for what was moderate exercise? I was surprised I had reduced it that much.



Yes.
Exercise is probably the best thing you can do to reduce insulin resistance, lower BG.
Then again, 8.1 is a perfectly normal response, even better after one hour.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Aug 1, 2022)

Might just be me, but because I don’t really do sugar, on the occasion that I do I obviously rise quite high but my drop will go lower than what I would normally see


----------



## helli (Aug 1, 2022)

We are all different and different exercise is different for each of us. 
However, it is common for constant aerobic/cardio exercise to make our bodies more efficient at using insulin. For me, the affect of such exercise can last up to 48 hours.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 1, 2022)

Welcome to the forum @Transistor 

As @helli says we are all different and it is a case of finding out what works for you.
This looks like what you did worked really well.

If you had not drunk the regular cola and you had cycled that much do you know what would have happened?  Just keep doing what you are doing and note any surprising or effective responses to situations to help inform future decisions.


----------



## Inka (Aug 1, 2022)

I would say that seems perfectly normal. Not rapid really. Also, your reaction to the Coke could have been much worse, so that’s a good thing too.


----------

